# American Manufacturing



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

You either support America or you don't.
Buy American or leave.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't get specific requests, but i do look for it. To me it is important. 


Sent from my house using 2 cans and a string


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

It is very important to me. My customers occasionally ask for it, but they almost always will prefer US made over imports (in particular Chinese imports) given the choice.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I hold out hope for American manufacturing, but I have started to see many examples of American made goods that are inferior in quality to their foreign counterparts. And then there are American plants with assembly lines staffed by people who can't speak a lick of English, so I'm not so sure the stuff is made in America anyway.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

I won't buy something just because it's made in America, I want to buy the best product I can for the best value. 

I do feel a sense of pride when it is made in America and at least try to consider an American made product when making a selection. Overall, I have seen the American made product to be the better option, usually having better quality materials or a better fit and finish.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I like to buy American even though I'm not American.


----------



## OldMasterTech (Mar 12, 2014)

First, my comment is NOT a stab at Milbank, but when manufacturers state they are American most folks assume that means 100%. So I ask, where do you buy your steel, copper, brass, aluminum and plastics?
I'll bet a full audit of any US manufacturer would reveal that materials are sourced globally.

And by the way, Milbank is my first choice for enclosures.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

It's interesting to follow the money trail and where profits end up. France is a big player in both manufacturing and distribution. Schneider is French, Siemens is German and Eaton/Cooper is headquartered in Ireland as a tax dodge. With the ABB purchase of Thomas and Betts, they're now Swiss. Lots of our money ends up in Europe. Acuity Brands still seems to be an American entity.

I don't know anything about Milbank but their site says they're a family owned American company. That's the kind of people I like to buy from.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

OldMasterTech said:


> First, my comment is NOT a stab at Milbank, but when manufacturers state they are American most folks assume that means 100%. So I ask, where do you buy your steel, copper, brass, aluminum and plastics?
> I'll bet a full audit of any US manufacturer would reveal that materials are sourced globally.
> 
> *And by the way, Milbank is my first choice for enclosures.*


hell, I didn;t even know they made anything but sockets


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

99cents said:


> It's interesting to follow the money trail and where profits end up. France is a big player in both manufacturing and distribution. Schneider is French, Siemens is German and Eaton/Cooper is headquartered in Ireland as a tax dodge. With the ABB purchase of Thomas and Betts, they're now Swiss. Lots of our money ends up in Europe. Acuity Brands still seems to be an American entity.
> 
> I don't know anything about Milbank but their site says they're a family owned American company. That's the kind of people I like to buy from.



I think where the money ends up (although still a valid concern) takes a back seat to where the product is actually made. My reasons for this are that the location that the manufacturing takes place gets the benefit of all the jobs (and taxes). There are direct assembly line jobs, white collar management/sales/design jobs, construction and maintenance of said facility and all the supply line jobs required to facilitate the manufacturing. 

All of this contributes to a healthy economy in a practical and tangible way. Where the CEO, board of directors and investors choose to squirrel the profits away is secondary as I don't place much faith in trickle down economics....money squirreled away is not really active in the economy anyway. 

One doesn't have to look any further than the auto industry where the supposed foreign manufacturers are producing vehicles domestically and the supposed domestic manufacturers are producing vehicles with larger and larger percentages of foreign production.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> It's interesting to follow the money trail and where profits end up.
> 
> I don't know anything about Milbank but their site says they're a family owned American company. That's the kind of people I like to buy from.


I agree in general but I am not really concerned about the Milbank family I am pretty sure they're doing OK  

But a business with actual owners - not a series of CEOs looking to milk their stock options and move on - is much more likely to actually care about quality, community, etc., they can see beyond the bottom line. 



drewsserviceco said:


> I think where the money ends up (although still a valid concern) takes a back seat to where the product is actually made.


I agree; a lot more money goes into a manufactured product than what comes out in the end as profit for the owner or stockholders. That's where a lot of the economic impact comes from. 

If I find out that a manufacturer really just makes or buys nearly - finished subassemblies in China and invests a minimal amount in US production, I consider that pretty close to a made in China product. 

I have seen some companies that go so far as to give you a virtual plant tour on their web site so you can see that it really is Made in USA. That's very convincing. 
@Milbank_Marissa


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

If I find out that a manufacturer really just makes or buys nearly - finished subassemblies in China and invests a minimal amount in US production said:


> @Milbank_Marissa[/USER]



Couldn't agree more!!


----------



## Milbank_Marissa (Jul 14, 2016)

Here's a video of our Concordia plant. (It was made for high school students touring the plant.)


----------

